# Sunpak AF 4000



## teo92 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

I found a used sunpak af4000 for 20 euros (does it worth???) and would like to use it on a 550d. I tried it and it works, but found out that it could break the camera. Anyone can explain me why and tell me if i'm safe using it?

Thanks in advance, 

Matteo


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

teo92 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I found a used sunpak af4000 for 20 euros (does it worth???) and would like to use it on a 550d. I tried it and it works, but found out that it could break the camera. Anyone can explain me why and tell me if i'm safe using it?
> 
> ...


Old flashes with a high trigger voltage can be a concern, the modern DSLR's can supposedly handle a 250V trigger voltage on the PC terminal, but do not put one on the hot shoe where the sensitive electronic terminals reside. If your Rebel does not have a PC terminal, follow your instruction manual advice and do not put a high voltage flash in the hot shoe.

You can look at the following link, and first determine exactly which of the Sunpak 4000 models you have. One has a high trigger voltage, and one is low.
http://www.botzilla.com/photo/strobeVolts.html

If you have the flash with a 200v trigger voltage, I'd say don't use it in the hot shoe. The low voltage one should be fine.


----------



## teo92 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. The model is power zoom af4000, so it should be usable with current eos. Can i ask you if there's an instruction manual somewhere on the internet?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

teo92 said:


> Thank you for your reply. The model is power zoom af4000, so it should be usable with current eos. Can i ask you if there's an instruction manual somewhere on the internet?
> 
> Thanks


 
http://www.cameramanuals.org/flashes_meters/sunpak_4000_af.pdf

Donate a few dollars to them, they don't charge, but spend a lot of time and $$ making free manuals available.


----------

